# What colors has your hair been?



## LOH11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Post your hair color pics!

I've had blonde, blonde/black, blonde/black/pink, brunette, brunette/teal, blonde/maroon, and blonde/red streaks


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 21, 2011)

I've only done the ends in bronze and copper. But I wanna dye the whole thing red at some point.


----------



## llehsal (Mar 21, 2011)

Woooo...you've got alot going there!  I have done only browns so far...I have a very light blond-ish brown in...but my cam is messing up so can't post any pics just yet.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 21, 2011)

Purple, blue, pink, red, black, navy blue, orange, brown, dirty blonde, dark brown, black cherry, dark purple, turquoise, pillbox red, auburn.  I may have forgotten some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Mar 21, 2011)

I will have to find some pics to post. I have been brunette, blonde, auburn, black and a purple/black


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't have photos of them but I've been every color of the rainbow. At one point it was striped with 6 different colors at once. I've done so much to my poor hair.


----------



## Liren (Mar 23, 2011)

Just wondering how do you maintain your hair quality despite dye-ing your hair so many times?


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

I've just done pink, like in my pic (which is slightly washed out). I was into crazy hair color there for a while, but then I realized that all the colors I want to try do nothing for my skin, and thats an even bigger issue.


----------



## LOH11 (Mar 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Liren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering how do you maintain your hair quality despite dye-ing your hair so many times?



I deep condition once a week, use a heat protectant whenever I blow dry it or straighten it, and I get trims regularly, thats pretty much it


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I've dyed my hair many different shades of blonde and brown. I've done a shade of red before and have done a shade of purple underneath way back in the day. I prefer blonde  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hotpinkkk (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh geez. My hair has been way too many different colors.. I'm surprised I still have hair in my head!

Dark red brown, chocolate brown, light brown, LIGHTER brown, auburn (fiery orange), light auburn, light blonde, bleach blonde, red, light pink, hot pink, ultra violet purple.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 30, 2011)

I've never dyed my hair (is it weird?) I wanted blue hair when I was in high school and then I asked my friend to dye a line of the hair in the back of my har red and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Amber204 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have brown hair and have lightened the tips as well and plan on getting a ton of highlights put in for the summer in the next few weeks rather than dying the whole thing, come fall I do like to go auburn or burgundy. Always wanted to go blonde but am terrified of frying my hair as it is a deep dark brown naturally.


----------

